# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Variaciones de Espanol

## Galince

Que interesante aprender espanol!!! Hay mucho mas variaciones de Espana, Cuba, Colombia etc... Como es posible saberlos TODOS si aun nativos espanoles a veces no pueden entender otras variaciones?? 
Me encanta espanol cada dia mas y mas...   ::   ::

----------


## Cesar

Hola Galince, 
Existen variaciones en el espa

----------


## Vespre

Si lo mejor de una lengua es que no siempre es igual, ni en todas partes se usa de la misma manera...   ::

----------


## Galince

jeje..  ::  
Es muy interesante.. hoy he ense

----------


## kasper

claro, y un chico de Colombia puede no intender algunas palabras  argentinas.

----------


## Summer

:: )

----------


## heitor91

S

----------


## on-don

> Que interesante aprender espanol!!! Hay mucho mas variaciones de Espana, Cuba, Colombia etc... Como es posible saberlos TODOS si aun nativos espanoles a veces no pueden entender otras variaciones?? 
> Me encanta espanol cada dia mas y mas...

----------


## Jca

[quote=on-don]
A mi no me gusta cuando se habla del "espa

----------


## on-don

> Ya bastantes lenguas hay en el mundo como para hablar de cada variante por separado.

 No me parece motivo para no hablar de las variantes. 
Por culpa de que aqu

----------

